# New CBD Article: The Cross Counter: Where Boxing's "Cross" came from.



## lklawson (Jun 20, 2013)

New CBD Article: The Cross Counter: Where Boxing's "Cross" came from.

Ever wonder why boxers call a certain punch a "Cross?" What, is it a religious thing? Did some olde timey English dude get mad, back when being "cross" was synonymous with being mad or something?

Well, in a word... No.​
http://cbd.atspace.com/articles.html

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Mauthos (Jun 21, 2013)

Interesting article, but now I am more impressed with my kick boxing instructor as he has always explained the cross the same way.  Nice.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 21, 2013)

Neat! I knew the concept from JKD but not the etymology.


----------



## Cyriacus (Jun 21, 2013)

Lawson!

Question: Where did the other cross (the punch that goes 'across your body', mostly to the jaw, cross. not the rear straight or the cross counter.) come from? Was it just a different way of using a straight, or is 'cross' just a bit of modern naming convention disfunction?


----------



## Stickgrappler (Jun 21, 2013)

Kirk,

On  the other thread, I asked if i could put up on my site, cancel my request, you already have it up! very cool!

Thank you as always in sharing!

~sg


----------



## lklawson (Jun 21, 2013)

Stickgrappler said:


> Kirk,
> 
> On  the other thread, I asked if i could put up on my site, cancel my request, you already have it up! very cool!
> 
> ...


Really?

I missed your post.  Sorry, my friend.  Been a little distracted.  Wife's in the hospital with pancreatis related to her gall stones.  

Go ahead and post, copy, comment, whatever.  Having these things duplicated is seldom a bad idea any more.  Websites often close, frequently without notice.  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## lklawson (Jun 21, 2013)

Cyriacus said:


> Lawson!
> 
> Question: Where did the other cross (the punch that goes 'across your body', mostly to the jaw, cross. not the rear straight or the cross counter.) come from? Was it just a different way of using a straight, or is 'cross' just a bit of modern naming convention disfunction?


Honestly, it's basically the same thing as the rear straight but it looks different because the range is compressed.  Push the range out and it's much more linear and straight.  Compress the range and it has to move more diagonally to the body.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## lklawson (Jun 21, 2013)

arnisador said:


> Neat! I knew the concept from JKD but not the etymology.


Yeah.  Lee loved these sort of single-time counters.  I don't know if he got it from Haislet or not (I don't recall Haislet having a cross-counter in it but I might be wrong).  I think Lee just reverse engineered it from mixing boxing with fencing.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## lklawson (Jun 21, 2013)

Mauthos said:


> Interesting article, but now I am more impressed with my kick boxing instructor as he has always explained the cross the same way.  Nice.


Cool.  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Stickgrappler (Jun 21, 2013)

lklawson said:


> Really?
> 
> I missed your post. Sorry, my friend. Been a little distracted. Wife's in the hospital with pancreatis related to her gall stones.
> 
> ...



No worries, totally understand. Saw your FB status, and posted there 'speedy and healthy recovery'... neglected to add on FB 'hopefully with as little pain as possible.'


Sincerest gratitude for your kind permission in reposting to my site! Yeah, re: websites disappearing ... like 2 yrs ago, Paul Vunak was posting his 50 combat secrets, got up to chapter 40 or so and then stopped. then he takes it off his site. i didn't followup until like a few months ago, found out that he and his then partner had falling out where dude was suing Vunak.


----------



## lklawson (Jun 21, 2013)

<nods>

I've been "burned" a few times in the past when I went to look at a link I had to some good stuff and it was gone.  

Now I offline *EVERYTHING* that I think is interested or that I might want to get at again.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Stickgrappler (Jun 21, 2013)

lklawson said:


> <nods>
> 
> I've been "burned" a few times in the past when I went to look at a link I had to some good stuff and it was gone.
> 
> ...





me too... but sometimes i'm busy with work, and forgot to do it... only to think of it sometime later to find i didn't offline it and then go online to search with no luck ... lol at me

i started using TiddlyWiki in addition to saving the webpages. Now trying out Evernote.


----------

